# most powerful bullets



## joeyb (Apr 13, 2013)

what is the hardest hitting or the most destructive bullets name brand and grain for 40 cal 9mm and 45acp by the numbers


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Bullets?
Or cartridges?

Every cartridge manufacturer lists the loads he sells with information on the cartridge's bullet weight, its muzzle velocity, and its muzzle energy.
The "most powerful" cartridge, I suppose, is the one, the bullet of which arrives with the most energy.
Access cartridge manufacturers' web-sites, and look. Google "cartridge manufacturers." Also, some retailers of ammunition list those statistics on their web-sites, maker-by-maker.

Just what are you planning to destroy, with that "most destructive" bullet?


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I choose Corbon bullets


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

The most destructive bullet is the one that actually hits the intended target.


----------



## Broondog (Feb 1, 2013)

get anything from the Super-Duper Whiz-Bang Ultra Head Exploder series of rounds from ZombiepocalypseBoolits.com.

you can't go wrong.

:smt068


----------

